# Stravinsky and Naxos series of Craft recordings



## jamzky (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi there, 

I heard about Craft's recordings of Stravinsky on naxos. I am curious, are these good recordings? if so, which ones are? Maybe you have copies or know of any reviews or awards. I can't get hold of reviews not used by naxos as a sales ploy. 

I know they are not expensive but why spend on Craft when I could save for Boulez, for example. 

Thanks


J


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

I can recommend them all. The Rite is very well done, though recorded at a somewhat low level. Crank it up and it sounds good, though.

His complete Firebird and Petrushka is great. Pulcinella is too. Hell, all of it. I recommend it.


----------



## jamzky (Jan 29, 2009)

I have one of the Rites. I think there are two on naxos with Craft. One with The Nightingale, I don't have. Might get that. Got the symphonies and can only say wow. The sound in particular is outstanding. There is also terrific energy in these performances. The one with the symphony of psalms has some really good choral performances on it. These CDs are a must for Stravinsky fans.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I have the Naxos Stravinsky 125th Annniversary Edition album which includes the _Rite_, as well as _Symphonies of Wind Instruments _and the _Violin Concerto_. I think Craft's style has taken me a while to get used to. Compared to other versions of the Rite that I've heard, Craft's reading seems somewhat understated and less wild. He seems to bring out the impressionistic elements of the score and it is not a bad performance, although I had a tape years ago of Erich Liensdorf and it was much wilder. I think I prefer the latter approach, but I don't mind Craft at all.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

Craft's Rite on the 125th anniversary album is not bad at all. Yes, I agree, it is less wild in the sense that it does not hit you as hard as other recordings...Gergiev and Tilson-Thomas come to mind. But what it lacks in impact it makes up for in good playing and swift tempi. I actually like this recording a lot, though I would never make it my reference.


----------



## jamzky (Jan 29, 2009)

I have that same 125th album and also enjoyed the recording of his octet on it. I just got Mutter playing the violin concerto, not to ignore the fine performance of the concerto on that same album. Speaking of wild Rites, isn't Gergiev the one to hear for that? I will have to pick that up too. The Craft is very controlled. Might be more to Stravinsky's liking, who knows. 


J


----------



## JTech82 (Feb 6, 2009)

jamzky said:


> I have that same 125th album and also enjoyed the recording of his octet on it. I just got Mutter playing the violin concerto, not to ignore the fine performance of the concerto on that same album. Speaking of wild Rites, isn't Gergiev the one to hear for that? I will have to pick that up too. The Craft is very controlled. Might be more to Stravinsky's liking, who knows.
> 
> J


Actually, Bernstein and the NY Philharmonic are still unsurpassed for "The Rite of Spring" in my opinion. I've heard several other versions: Michael Tilson Thomas, Craft, Ozawa, among others and for me Bernstein still mops the floor with them all.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

jamzky said:


> I have that same 125th album and also enjoyed the recording of his octet on it. I just got Mutter playing the violin concerto, not to ignore the fine performance of the concerto on that same album. Speaking of wild Rites, isn't Gergiev the one to hear for that? I will have to pick that up too. The Craft is very controlled. Might be more to Stravinsky's liking, who knows.
> 
> J


Yeah. Gergiev/Kirov is well known and well liked, for good reason. It is certainly played with abandon. Tilson-Thomas is also good.

Jtech mentioned Bernstein. I have to admit, I've not heard this one, but perhaps I should pick it up.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

JTech82 said:


> Actually, Bernstein and the NY Philharmonic are still unsurpassed for "The Rite of Spring" in my opinion. I've heard several other versions: Michael Tilson Thomas, Craft, Ozawa, among others and for me Bernstein still mops the floor with them all.


Stravinsky is said to have been impressed by a version he heard conducted by Bernstein (maybe the very one you mention). But Stravinsky died in the early 1970s and there have been many equally fine versions since then, as has been discussed.


----------



## marinermark (Aug 23, 2008)

The Michael Tilson Thomas - San Francisco Symphony "Rite of Spring" DVD, heard through headphones, is an outstanding experience. See 'keepingscore.org' for info, also my note in the "Rite of Spring - Best Recording" thread.


----------

